# Bootable USB with 10-CURRENT



## vatsan007 (Sep 4, 2013)

I downloaded the USB bootable image "FreeBSD-10.0-CURRENT-amd64-20130818-r254497-memstick.img" from the freebsd FreeBSD website and am trying to boot it on an Intel Atom processor based evaluation board.

I'm able to get to the boot loader menu, but it doesn't go beyond this. It is stuck here -- neither takes options or timeouts and boots the kernel.

To confirm that the USB image is fine, I've booted my laptop with the same USB stick and hence, I'm sure the USB stick is fine. Kindly let me know the way to proceed further.

Thanks,
Srivatsan


----------



## fonz (Sep 4, 2013)

Obligatory disclaimer: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions. YMMV.

Have you verified that your evaluation board supports 64-bit? Not all Intel Atom processors do.


----------



## vatsan007 (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes. I've booted a 64bit Linux image on this and it comes up fine.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 4, 2013)

Unless you have a very specific reason to run FreeBSD 10, don't. Use 9.1-RELEASE or one of the 9.2 previews.


----------



## vatsan007 (Sep 4, 2013)

I've tried 9.2 candidates -- both 32 and 64 bit as well. Hence, I thought it might be a common problem.


----------

